# Diamond Dove Advice?



## artgecko (Jun 3, 2019)

Hello all,

This is my first post here and also my first time around with birds in the dove/pigeon family. I have been keeping canaries and finches for about 3 years now and have always wanted diamond doves due to their small size and good temperaments. When I saw them for sale at a local bird fair last weekend, I purchased a pair and currently have them in quarantine. 

I came here to ask a few specific questions and get experience from those that mainly keep doves / pigeons. I have gotten information from finch forums and groups, but am not sure if I am getting the "full picture" on these guys and want to make sure I am doing everything properly. 

Current setup / Diet
Right now, they are in a small quarantine cage with 1/2" bar spacing, the cage has a floor grate, but I have covered it with paper to make it easier for them to walk. They have 3 perches in the cage with food dishes placed on the ground. For diet, they are getting ABBA finch mix, roudybush crumbles, spray millet, fresh veggies (kale, carrot, cabbage), crushed oyster shell grit, charcoal, crushed egg shell, and cuttlebone.

They will eventually be going into a 60"x18"x18" cage with a pair of male gouldian finches. I plan on setting this cage up in a similar manner to the quarantine cage (perches on each side, but large open space for walking in the middle, food dishes on the ground, etc. 

My questions for you guys:

1. What, if any, pigeon / dove seed mix would be a good addition to their diet given their very small size?

2. Can they learn to take water from standard water bottles (like finches)? Or is water in a shallow bowl best?

3. Will they eat seed/food from shallow dishes (say, 1" rim around the bowl) and are there other options for feeding them that will work (elevated dishes next to perches, etc.)?

4. Will standard finch sized perches do for them? I have natural branches and a wooden dowel perch in their cage now. They seem to prefer the wooden dowel and the floor to perches.

5. Are ledges necessary for them to perch on?

6. Are there any better options to cover a floor grate other than newsprint? If you have suggestions, I'd love to hear them. 

7. I would eventually like to purchase a double flight cage that is bigger than the one I have now and has a removable grate (so that I can put down bedding for the doves to walk on more easily). If anyone here uses a double flight cage for their diamond doves, I'd love to know what brand / model you have and if it works well for your birds. 

If you have any other tips for these guys, please let me know. Thank you for your time and assistance!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can check out this website: www.diamonddove.info 

Try a variety of perches and see which ones they prefer. You can cover the floor with building sand, more natural and easier to clean.


----------

